# Hatches on nidacore deck?



## blondmonkey777 (Oct 18, 2012)

Have gone back and forth about wanting to put a hatch on my deck for easier access to storage to stuff under the deck but wasn't sure if it can be done with nida core? There is a lot of unused space in the shadowcast front deck since there is only a vertical hatch and 5 feet of deck.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

Ankona puts the rear hatch by your outboard right into the nidacore, why wouldnt you be able to add a second one somewhere?


----------



## blondmonkey777 (Oct 18, 2012)

I was thinking structural reasons there hatches are glassed in. I have never put a hatch in a boat idk if you have to just use the plastic drop in bomar/taco style that are under 100 dollars of you could get the deck piece that you cut out set back in with a lip under it


----------



## blondmonkey777 (Oct 18, 2012)

Also i wasn't talking about the round acess port going to bilge I'm thinking more like how a maverick or ranger front deck hatches open up


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> Also i wasn't talking about the round acess port going to bilge I'm thinking more like how a maverick or ranger front deck hatches open up


Oh!, You will definately need the 'drop in' style. You can't put gutters and stuff into nidacore...

Normally the hatchs are built into the mold for the cap, and they are glassed in when the cap is done and then they are cut out, or done seperately in a matching mold for the hatch. They then place structural foam around the cap and glass that in. Ankona uses nidacore because it's cheap and effective for use in places that don't require hatches. ankona also glasses the underside of the nidacore so it's very strong.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

The job might have a bit more too it than cutting a hole and making a cover.

Your deck has some sort of cross bracing and when you cut that you lose the integrity and it may collapse when you stand on it. 

It may be easiest to buy a nice plastic hatch and stay between the cross supports, but what you want to do certainly can be done.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> The job might have a bit more too it than cutting a hole and making a cover.
> 
> Your deck has some sort of cross bracing and when you cut that you lose the integrity and it may collapse when you stand on it.
> 
> It may be easiest to buy a nice plastic hatch and stay between the cross supports, but what you want to do certainly can be done.


There is no crossbracing on the shadowcast 16 decks.


----------



## NSByak (Apr 9, 2013)

I'm building a hatch in my front deck which is Nida-core and I can tell you its not fun. Traced out my pattern, cut it out, and then comes the fun of filling all the exposed honeycombs that you cut when you cut out the hatch (the hatch lid and the deck has to be filled). I'm using thickened resin to fill it in. Just tedious and time consuming to do, and the hatches (if you recess them) will require the same effort, if not more.

If you want it water-tight i'd say skip the idea or have someone do it professionally.


----------



## blondmonkey777 (Oct 18, 2012)

http://m.westmarine.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_11151_10001_434352_-1?cid=chanintel_google&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=434352
That's almost what I was thinking I can get them through my work but they look kinda cheap and don't lay flush with the deck also I was concerned with the rigidity of the deck with that big of a void being in it


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

> There is no crossbracing on the shadowcast 16 decks.


Good to know. You cut a hole in there and you will need to add some.

Shadow - check with Mel to ensure the deck won't be compromised if you cut a hole in it beforehand.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Please let us know what mel saaaaaaaaaaaaays!


----------



## blondmonkey777 (Oct 18, 2012)

Sorry hadn't had a Chance to worry about it have been workin 70 plus hour weeks recently between two jobs but I'm still going back and forth with doing it. Trying not to waste any more money where it's not needed. Would rather spend that on gas money or fishing trips.


----------

